# HELP! Honest opinions needed



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I've been wanting to get a piece of artwork for my living room to go over my fireplace. My house is pretty modern and I wanted something different and original. I discovered Allpopart and was sold after looking at how they can transform a picture into a Andy Warhol style painting. I decided to have a picture of Benny and Emma done. I sent them two photos and asked their opinion on which photo they thought would look better. 

Here are the 2 I submitted:
OPTION 1









OPTION 2









They suggested I use option 2. I paid for the design session and my proofs came back last night. I have 2 choices to pick from. 

Proof option 1









Proof option 2









Please be honest as this is not a cheap piece of artwork to have done. Do they look beautiful or do they look miserable? I want a piece of artwork that will look classic in 10 years..meaning not comical or cheesy. I want to look at it down the road and always love it and think it's beautiful. I've showed it to some people and no one seems "wow-ed" by it. 

I can pay for another design session (which of course I don't want to) if I decide this isn't the photo I want to use. But I really just need opinions. What would you think if you walked into someone's home and saw one of these? Which do you like better? Do you think I should change the photo, pay for another session and use picture one or perhaps another picture? Here's another I considered:








Of course I would crop the camels out and just have the dogs in it. 

Is it better to have more serious faces or happy faces? 

PLEASE PLEASE be honest with me. If it were you would you go with Proof option 1 or 2 or pay and start all over? 

THANK YOU so much for all your opinions!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy - I love Andy Warhol's iconic style and think it would look great in your house as I know that you like modern. Andy Warhol is classic and will always be "in style" so I wouldn't worry about it not being current 10 years from now. I mean, he became popular in the 1960s and people still love his work 50 years later.

Personally, I think the picture of Benny and Emma is too serious. Andy Warhol is very whimsical and happy art, so I don't think serious expressions go as well as happy expressions do. I really like the last picture (with the camels) best.

Also, I would go with the brighter colors.  I'm drawn to the colors in the second option because they fit my personal taste better -- BUT -- the brighter colors are more in the iconic style of Warhol and I think you'll get more awes from a picture with the brighter shades.

Just my opinion. I know that you will truly enjoy having this piece. Whichever way you decide to go will be beautiful.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I like proof option 2 much better than 1. What are the colors in your home where you are hanging it? I think it's really nice!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I prefer proof option 2.
I actually think its a better picture than the one with the camels - just the way they are facing is better.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the shot of the fluffs in the chair - the one with the tongue shot - it's a happy shot, it made me smile instantly.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love option #2, its great. 
I really like this picture of B&E but I also like the last one with the camels and happy faces. Either way you go is a win. :thumbsup:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I decorate comtempary too, I find that people dont understand our style, I vote for option #2 in pink, that is such a classy piece of art... go for it, you wont regret it for a minute!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like the idea of it but I do think a picture with more personality and energy would work best for this style of art. If you could get a shot with their mouths open in a smile with tongue hanging out and their eyes bright and "smiling" .. that sort of shot. The new one you showed us might work better .. it's hard to tell!!

Also, if this is going over a fireplace just be sure you don't need a horizontal orientation rather than vertical. 

I really wouldn't worry too much about loving it in 10 years. Get it if you love it now and in 10 years you'll likely be on to something else or in a different home, etc


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the pictures! I love the 2nd picture and I like the proof option 2 with the muted colors but the bright colors might suite you better. Do they have a website I would love to check it out.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We're modern all the way here, and I like the idea of doing a Warhol-esque photo. I wish they had a Peter Max style...

I like option 2, but I really like the photo where Benny is smiling with his tongue out the best. Sorry to suggest you spend more money!! XOXO


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy - I love Andy Warhol's iconic style and think it would look great in your house as I know that you like modern. Andy Warhol is classic and will always be "in style" so I wouldn't worry about it not being current 10 years from now. I mean, he became popular in the 1960s and people still love his work 50 years later.
> 
> Personally, I think the picture of Benny and Emma is too serious. Andy Warhol is very whimsical and happy art, so I don't think serious expressions go as well as happy expressions do. I really like the last picture (with the camels) best.
> 
> ...


 Great points Lynn....Andy almost always used happy pictures. This is so much harder than I thought it would be. I thought I would send a picture in and be 100% in love with the proof. I like the proofs but I'm wondering as you said if a more happy picture would suit better. I guess I originally thought a more serious look would be better but considering it's a Warhol style it may not be. You made great suggestions. Thank you!


Rocky's Mom said:


> I like proof option 2 much better than 1. What are the colors in your home where you are hanging it? I think it's really nice!


 THe wall is chocolate brown and the accent colors are blues, greens, oranges and whites. I had other proofs done in those colors but I sent those back immediately...being our dogs are white they didn't stand out in the paintings at all. 


amby said:


> I prefer proof option 2.
> I actually think its a better picture than the one with the camels - just the way they are facing is better.


 Thanks Orla. I liked that picture too since they were so close together in the photo. If only Benny was smiling in proof 2. :smilie_tischkante:


Sandcastles said:


> I love the shot of the fluffs in the chair - the one with the tongue shot - it's a happy shot, it made me smile instantly.


 :wub:


njdrake said:


> I love option #2, its great.
> I really like this picture of B&E but I also like the last one with the camels and happy faces. Either way you go is a win. :thumbsup:


 Thanks Jane. 


jerricks said:


> I decorate comtempary too, I find that people dont understand our style, I vote for option #2 in pink, that is such a classy piece of art... go for it, you wont regret it for a minute!!


 Oh thank you! Yes I love contemporary mixed w/urban and vintage...it's so fun. You can do so much w/contemporary. :thumbsup:


k/c mom said:


> I like the idea of it but I do think a picture with more personality and energy would work best for this style of art. If you could get a shot with their mouths open in a smile with tongue hanging out and their eyes bright and "smiling" .. that sort of shot. The new one you showed us might work better .. it's hard to tell!!
> 
> Also, if this is going over a fireplace just be sure you don't need a horizontal orientation rather than vertical.
> 
> I really wouldn't worry too much about loving it in 10 years. Get it if you love it now and in 10 years you'll likely be on to something else or in a different home, etc


 It's so hard Sher! I"m getting a belly ache over it! I have a framed print of Picasso there now and it's vertical so this one will be the same size. 


cyndrae said:


> I love the pictures! I love the 2nd picture and I like the proof option 2 with the muted colors but the bright colors might suite you better. Do they have a website I would love to check it out.


 www.allpopart.com


Nikki's Mom said:


> We're modern all the way here, and I like the idea of doing a Warhol-esque photo. I wish they had a Peter Max style...
> 
> I like option 2, but I really like the photo where Benny is smiling with his tongue out the best. Sorry to suggest you spend more money!! XOXO


 I know...I think I may end up having to spend the extra and have another design session. UGH!!!! I should have consulted all of you before I sent the pictures in. DUH! Thanks for the feedback Suzan!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Modern decor is not my style but if I were to choose it would be #2. IMHO I just don't see their personalities. I went through some of the pictures you posted I really love some of them on your Hampton trip unfortunetly Emmy and Benny are in seperate photos. I found another when they got their haircuts that I like. Just being honest.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> Modern decor is not my style but if I were to choose it would be #2. IMHO I just don't see their personalities. I went through some of the pictures you posted I really love some of them on your Hampton trip unfortunetly Emmy and Benny are in seperate photos. I found another when they got their haircuts that I like. Just being honest.


 MARY!!! You're killing me over her LOL! This is getting so hard!:smilie_tischkante:
I 100% agree though....their personalities don't show through in the proofs, just their serious side. And the pics you posted (how sweet of you to pick your favorite B&E photos...aww!!) are some of my favorite individual photos too. :wub: Finding the perfect photo of the 2 of them together where they both shine is so hard.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If you are only choosing from the proofs, #2 is my choice. The colors in #1 are brighter, and have more energy. I could not live with them for 10 minutes let alone 10 years - but that's me - if you like those high energy colors could you have them with pose #2? I do think the pose in the chair shows more "life". The background colors would be your option. Art is a very personal item, one person may love a piece of art, while another would consider it trash. Go with what YOU love.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Tammy, I vote for Option #1. The photo you chose is awesome and I love the depth of expression in both Benny's and Emma's eyes. Their expressions remind me so much of my favorite Warhol works ... his endangered species series and his Mick Jagger series. I think an all white subject is a tough one to tackle but allpopart did a great job with that. Option #1 is definitely for the committed Warhol fan and if you like it enough to buy it, you will like it enough to keep it for years.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I like Proof Option # 2 because the image is more color balanced.

Draw an imaginary X on the image in Option #2. In this slash *(\)* Look how the subjects "Benny and Emma" alternate colors in the upper left hand corner versus the lower right corner. In the upper left corner Emma is white. In the lower right corner Benny is white.

In the upper right and lower left corners of Option #2 *(/)*, note how Benny and Emma are alternate shades of similiar colors. Emma is tan in the upper right corner and she is gray in the lower left. Benny is gray in the upper right corner and he is tan in the lower left. 


If would have liked Proof Option #1 better if Emma were a white in the lower right corner of the image. In Option #1, since Benny is the only subject that's white, the colors are unbalanced because our eyes are always drawn to the lightest/whitest part of an image, and in Option #2 since Benny is white, he gets all the attention in that image. 



Joy


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I actually like the photo choice. And I would prefer option one if it were me. Option two is too muted.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I would prefer the one with the camels. No matter what style I was doing I would want it to make me feel happy and looking at the smiling would always do that. With the colour and the expressions it would give your home a warm glow :biggrin: Moody is nice for some art, but I don't think with these subjects in a prime location. Composition wise, the one you chose is my favourite, but I am not overly fond of the way the crop was done on it. I like the look before it is cropped.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

As I was scrolling down to decided whether I liked picture one or two better for this project I immediatly thought two. Then as I was scrolling through the proofs I did think that it came out too serious but if I had to choose between eiher proof I would say proof 2 also but maybe that's just becuase I'm used to seeing white malts ;-) Then as I kept scrolling down and saw the pic with their happy faces I thought that would look better in the Warhol style, but if it costs too much to have them re-do the picture I vote proof numero 2 is the way to go


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hmmm, I was just thinking, how about alternating between Benny and Emma in each image instead of having them together? Just a thought.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy - I love Andy Warhol's iconic style and think it would look great in your house as I know that you like modern. Andy Warhol is classic and will always be "in style" so I wouldn't worry about it not being current 10 years from now. I mean, he became popular in the 1960s and people still love his work 50 years later.
> 
> Personally, I think the picture of Benny and Emma is too serious. Andy Warhol is very whimsical and happy art, so I don't think serious expressions go as well as happy expressions do. I really like the last picture (with the camels) best.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything here 100%!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Tammy, you own photos take my breath away. You should have heard me ooohing and ahhhhing at the photos you submitted to the artist. Your photos, really capture, their beauty and happiness.

With that said, proof opt #2 with the pink background, does seem special and timeless. 

If you are unsure, maybe the artist could do a quick sketch of the third pic you showed us, just to see the difference. It might help ease your mind, that your getting exactly what you are looking for.

What would I think if I walked into someone's home with that art print of your babies, I would think, how very special. It will be something you will treasure for years and years and years.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Johita said:


> Hmmm, I was just thinking, how about alternating between Benny and Emma in each image instead of having them together? Just a thought.


 
That's a great idea, that way you can capture both Benny and Emma's personalities.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy - I love Andy Warhol's iconic style and think it would look great in your house as I know that you like modern. Andy Warhol is classic and will always be "in style" so I wouldn't worry about it not being current 10 years from now. I mean, he became popular in the 1960s and people still love his work 50 years later.
> 
> Personally, I think the picture of Benny and Emma is too serious. Andy Warhol is very whimsical and happy art, so I don't think serious expressions go as well as happy expressions do. I really like the last picture (with the camels) best.
> 
> ...





nekkidfish said:


> Agree with everything here 100%!!
> 
> HUGz! Jules


I third that ^_^

I am all for a smiley malt:wub: I vote for picture 3 if you didn't have to pay way so much for another design proof.

I also think that anything with B&E is awesome, so you wont regret whatever you choose :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> If you are only choosing from the proofs, #2 is my choice. The colors in #1 are brighter, and have more energy. I could not live with them for 10 minutes let alone 10 years - but that's me - if you like those high energy colors could you have them with pose #2? I do think the pose in the chair shows more "life". The background colors would be your option. Art is a very personal item, one person may love a piece of art, while another would consider it trash. Go with what YOU love.


 I like the color options in #1 but it is very loud, I agree. Thank you so much for your input! :thumbsup:


MaryH said:


> Tammy, I vote for Option #1. The photo you chose is awesome and I love the depth of expression in both Benny's and Emma's eyes. Their expressions remind me so much of my favorite Warhol works ... his endangered species series and his Mick Jagger series. I think an all white subject is a tough one to tackle but allpopart did a great job with that. Option #1 is definitely for the committed Warhol fan and if you like it enough to buy it, you will like it enough to keep it for years.


 Thank you Mary...the photo I chose is one of my favorites too b/c of Benny's eyes. I always say I can see his soul when I look into his eyes and for the most part I do think the artist did a pretty good job of translating that to canvas. When I looked at all the other completed pieces of work w/dogs in it, none were solid white. I think that's why this is even more challenging. 


vjw said:


> I like Proof Option # 2 because the image is more color balanced.
> 
> Draw an imaginary X on the image in Option #2. In this slash *(\)* Look how the subjects "Benny and Emma" alternate colors in the upper left hand corner versus the lower right corner. In the upper left corner Emma is white. In the lower right corner Benny is white.
> 
> ...


 OOh Joy great analysis! I can change the colors around as much as I want and not have to pay another design fee as long as I keep w/the same picture. So I will consider this. Thank you!



pammy4501 said:


> I actually like the photo choice. And I would prefer option one if it were me. Option two is too muted.


Thanks Pam! 


silverhaven said:


> I think I would prefer the one with the camels. No matter what style I was doing I would want it to make me feel happy and looking at the smiling would always do that. With the colour and the expressions it would give your home a warm glow :biggrin: Moody is nice for some art, but I don't think with these subjects in a prime location. Composition wise, the one you chose is my favourite, but I am not overly fond of the way the crop was done on it. I like the look before it is cropped.


 I know! That camel pic is a very special one. I don't know why I didn't consider it from the beginning. I was stuck on that serious look. 


Johita said:


> Hmmm, I was just thinking, how about alternating between Benny and Emma in each image instead of having them together? Just a thought.


 If I were to do this I would still have to pay another design session. I went w/a joint picture also b/c that's so characteristic of Benny and Emma...they are always together. I think if I go with another design session I would go ahead w/the camel picture. 


allheart said:


> Oh Tammy, you own photos take my breath away. You should have heard me ooohing and ahhhhing at the photos you submitted to the artist. Your photos, really capture, their beauty and happiness.
> 
> With that said, proof opt #2 with the pink background, does seem special and timeless.
> 
> ...


Aww thanks Christine. :wub: I would have to pay the artist to sketch the camel option. I think this is what I may end up doing and then decide between which I like. 


mysugarbears said:


> That's a great idea, that way you can capture both Benny and Emma's personalities.





Katkoota said:


> I third that ^_^
> 
> I am all for a smiley malt:wub: I vote for picture 3 if you didn't have to pay way so much for another design proof.
> 
> I also think that anything with B&E is awesome, so you wont regret whatever you choose :thumbsup:


 It was YOU Kat that inspired the camel picture! That's gotta make ya feel special chica! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I do like the camel picture the best.:wub::wub: Just think that it would make me happy forever instead of melancholy. It's not like you won't have that photo of Benny and his eyes-- you will but for this painting I just feel it's too sad. Don't know if you'll want to look back at it 20 years down the road and be sad.
Here's something you might be able to try to get an idea how the "came" photo might look. Load it into Photobucket - it's free. Then double click on the picture and when you see it larger, put your cursor over it and you will see a menu on top that says Edit and go to See Much More. After clicking that go to Effects on the top bar. And you'll see images. Go to PopArt and you can click on that and it will give you a Warhol-ish look and see what you think. The other thing you can still do is see if you can get another photo of both of them smiling (AKA panting) and use that. If you want I could help you try to get the shot when I see you. Hope this helps.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

hi Tam....I dont like the proofs they have done...I think you feel the same...go with your instinct! 

i think the picture w/ the camels and Ben's tongue sticking out is much cuter!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hi Tammy, As an interior designer and art point of view. This is my take on it. Option 2 will go better as they bring the malts coloring to be more realistic. The other one the colors are too harsh and maybe they can try different colors, as they can pick colors that you personally like. If you like loud colors then hey go for it. But I am sure you will love it for years to come. As for the photo I really like the one with both in the chair. Plus how big is the pic and are you making it the full length of the fireplace or are you centering. Maybe having a small one done of the pic you have right now to put on a side table would be nice too, I have seem them done as a mini and they are really cute. As my saying goes if you love it get it, but you have to love it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My favourite is the ones w/ the camels. I love the tongue shot and the big smiles.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, I love Proof Option #1, either of the first 2, red/pink or bright green background. To me that is Andy Warhol with his vibrant colors. Don't you have two tiffany blue chairs in that room. Green and blue or red/pink and that tiffany blue would make the room pop!!! I love the pics of the babies.....it is great but that is my personal opinion!!!:chili:

Just thought of something....take the proofs to Kinko and have them blown up to the size you want and put them over the mantle and leave them for a few days and see how it does when you walk into the room. That way you will know or not if you truly love it~~~~


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Tammy - I do like the camel picture the best.:wub::wub: Just think that it would make me happy forever instead of melancholy. It's not like you won't have that photo of Benny and his eyes-- you will but for this painting I just feel it's too sad. Don't know if you'll want to look back at it 20 years down the road and be sad.
> Here's something you might be able to try to get an idea how the "came" photo might look. Load it into Photobucket - it's free. Then double click on the picture and when you see it larger, put your cursor over it and you will see a menu on top that says Edit and go to See Much More. After clicking that go to Effects on the top bar. And you'll see images. Go to PopArt and you can click on that and it will give you a Warhol-ish look and see what you think. The other thing you can still do is see if you can get another photo of both of them smiling (AKA panting) and use that. If you want I could help you try to get the shot when I see you. Hope this helps.


Thanks Sue! I love photobucket editing too. And I did as you suggested, I put the camel picture into editing w/popart. I've thought about it all weekend and I think I may end up paying the fee and have the camel picture done. I will talk to them today and see what they say. When I see you though I would LOVE for you to help me get better pics of B&E. I have that great camera yet I'm terrible at photography. I really need to take a course and learn. 


godiva goddess said:


> hi Tam....I dont like the proofs they have done...I think you feel the same...go with your instinct!
> 
> i think the picture w/ the camels and Ben's tongue sticking out is much cuter!


Thanks Al. I love the original picture but yes....something is lacking in the proof. It would probably suit better as a black and white. 


malteseboy22 said:


> Hi Tammy, As an interior designer and art point of view. This is my take on it. Option 2 will go better as they bring the malts coloring to be more realistic. The other one the colors are too harsh and maybe they can try different colors, as they can pick colors that you personally like. If you like loud colors then hey go for it. But I am sure you will love it for years to come. As for the photo I really like the one with both in the chair. Plus how big is the pic and are you making it the full length of the fireplace or are you centering. Maybe having a small one done of the pic you have right now to put on a side table would be nice too, I have seem them done as a mini and they are really cute. As my saying goes if you love it get it, but you have to love it.


I think this is a great idea too. Take the proof and have a smaller version done of it. 


michellerobison said:


> My favourite is the ones w/ the camels. I love the tongue shot and the big smiles.


:wub:


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Well, I love Proof Option #1, either of the first 2, red/pink or bright green background. To me that is Andy Warhol with his vibrant colors. Don't you have two tiffany blue chairs in that room. Green and blue or red/pink and that tiffany blue would make the room pop!!! I love the pics of the babies.....it is great but that is my personal opinion!!!:chili:
> 
> Just thought of something....take the proofs to Kinko and have them blown up to the size you want and put them over the mantle and leave them for a few days and see how it does when you walk into the room. That way you will know or not if you truly love it~~~~


Thanks Dianne! Yes it'll go in the room w/the Tiffany blue chairs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Tammy, I'm a little late but I wanted to chime in and say that I actually really love the second proof. The picture in the chair with the camels is definitely very cute and I'm sure it'll look really fun and suit the pop art style more. I still think that proof 2 should be a contender for sure (in my opinion) but once you have the other one designed, could you post that one too so we can see the two proofs side by side?

I checked out the website and I LOVED the retro pop art style with the designs in the background...i think they were called autumn petals. I'm looking in to maybe getting one done with a picture of Bailey.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Tammy,
I think the photo you sent them is beautiful. I also like the camel picture-but the white of their hair looks a little "blown out"- I'm assuming they could fix this with more contrast. 
With that said- I don't think THEY did a very good job with the colorations. I don't think you should have to pay again- their colors just don't seem to harmonize. I'm a silk painter and have studied color. I am not a huge Andy Warhol fan, but I have seen portraits done in his style that have blown me away. I think option #1 is too harsh and option #2 not quite right.

Obviously since you are unsure and asking our opinions- you feel that neither is quite right either. Go with your instinct- I'd ask them to redo some colors. If I had to pick between the 2 options you have shown, I guess I would go with #2 as I think it would look better with your chocolate walls.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so with Alice on this one! (And Jocelyn makes some great points about the color selections as well!)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hi Tammy, I'm a little late but I wanted to chime in and say that I actually really love the second proof. The picture in the chair with the camels is definitely very cute and I'm sure it'll look really fun and suit the pop art style more. I still think that proof 2 should be a contender for sure (in my opinion) but once you have the other one designed, could you post that one too so we can see the two proofs side by side?
> 
> I checked out the website and I LOVED the retro pop art style with the designs in the background...i think they were called autumn petals. I'm looking in to maybe getting one done with a picture of Bailey.


Thank you for your opinion. I really appreciate it. Yes If I get the camel picture done I will post both. I promise! I'm just not sure what I'm gonna do from here. 


jpupart said:


> Tammy,
> I think the photo you sent them is beautiful. I also like the camel picture-but the white of their hair looks a little "blown out"- I'm assuming they could fix this with more contrast.
> With that said- I don't think THEY did a very good job with the colorations. I don't think you should have to pay again- their colors just don't seem to harmonize. I'm a silk painter and have studied color. I am not a huge Andy Warhol fan, but I have seen portraits done in his style that have blown me away. I think option #1 is too harsh and option #2 not quite right.
> 
> Obviously since you are unsure and asking our opinions- you feel that neither is quite right either. Go with your instinct- I'd ask them to redo some colors. If I had to pick between the 2 options you have shown, I guess I would go with #2 as I think it would look better with your chocolate walls.





Hunter's Mom said:


> I'm so with Alice on this one! (And Jocelyn makes some great points about the color selections as well!)


Is it the colors that are not good or the picture I went with? I"m just not wowed by anthing at this point. I think the picture while one of my favorites is just not a happy picture. It's beautiful and soulful but not one that makes you smile from ear to ear. I can change the colors around at no additional charge but I don't know if that will really even make a difference. I saw so many stunning samples on their website and I feel like mine doesn't even remotely compare. And I'm worried that changing the picture will yield similar results....something's just lacking. Maybe I should just throw in the towel and not pay to have anything put on canvas. ANd just eat the money that I paid for the design session. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have alway felt that you should go with your gut feelings and it doesn't seem to speak to you. So I would just lose the money now instead of putting a lot more in and always feel that you did the wrong thing. I just know immediately if i love something or not and if I don't, I will discard it too!!!! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think all their pics are beautiful , but i like the camel pic the best because of their happy faces ,i also like the first pic , the second one to be they look kinda sad.. 

i personally like the loud option 1 because i love bright colors .. i think its up to u to decide but i would go with a happy pic !


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Tammy,
I went and checked out their website- they have some beautiful work on it!! I went to look at your proofs and pics again, but see that they have been removed. I wanted to look at the dogs' expressions again. They have many pet pictures on their site that aren't all "happy" faces, but they still look really good. I think they just didn't get the colors quite right. Do you see any color combos on their site that you like and think would work in your room? I thought there were some very nice color combos on their testimonial page.
I don't think I'd just toss the money away yet since they say they will tweak colors for no charge- I would try that first and then if you're not happy either start over with another picture or just throw in the towel. 

I even saw something I'm contemplating on their site and I'm not generally very contemporary, but I love, love, love the 2 "favorite chair" backgrounds!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

OK- this is weird, but now the pictures are back. I don't know why they showed up with just a question mark a minute ago. OK- I can't remember if solid color dogs show up solid with just black markings on all their warhol pictures. I think that may be part of the problem- there isn't any contrast on the dogs-do you know what I mean? It seems on other pictures that the shadowing on the dogs faces are more colorful so the four quadrants of the picture blend together better. The dogs' faces also do look somewhat unhappy because you don't really see the expression in their eyes very well like you do in the original photograph. The dark highlights that they have used accentuate the down turn of their mouths- making them look unhappy instead of melancholy. I think I would explain to them how you feel and ask them for suggestions.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is not my style. I would not put a Picasso on my wall. But if you ask me about option 1 or 2, I would say # 2. As some said the colors in #1 are too harsh.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I have alway felt that you should go with your gut feelings and it doesn't seem to speak to you. So I would just lose the money now instead of putting a lot more in and always feel that you did the wrong thing. I just know immediately if i love something or not and if I don't, I will discard it too!!!! :wub:


 I know Dianne. I'm so letdown by the whole thing. I was really excited to do this. These things always happen to me. :angry:


uniquelovdolce said:


> i think all their pics are beautiful , but i like the camel pic the best because of their happy faces ,i also like the first pic , the second one to be they look kinda sad..
> 
> i personally like the loud option 1 because i love bright colors .. i think its up to u to decide but i would go with a happy pic !


 Thank you Liza. 


jpupart said:


> OK- this is weird, but now the pictures are back. I don't know why they showed up with just a question mark a minute ago. OK- I can't remember if solid color dogs show up solid with just black markings on all their warhol pictures. I think that may be part of the problem- there isn't any contrast on the dogs-do you know what I mean? It seems on other pictures that the shadowing on the dogs faces are more colorful so the four quadrants of the picture blend together better. The dogs' faces also do look somewhat unhappy because you don't really see the expression in their eyes very well like you do in the original photograph. The dark highlights that they have used accentuate the down turn of their mouths- making them look unhappy instead of melancholy. I think I would explain to them how you feel and ask them for suggestions.


 Hmm...I'm not sure what happened but glad the pics came back for you to see. You really made some great points that I agree with. It's so frustrating b/c on the website the dog prints look awesome and mine dont' compare at all. And I think part of it is that they are white and the black lines they used to create texture in their coats just isn't do anything for the picture and yes....they could get catch the full expression in their eyes. I think the eyes is what made the original photo so beautiful. I didn't have a chance to call there yesterday but I will try today and voice my concerns and see what can be done. I'm hesitant to even do the camel picture. Perhaps a white do just can't be put on canvas the way some of these others can. Thank you so much for your feedback! 


MalteseJane said:


> This is not my style. I would not put a Picasso on my wall. But if you ask me about option 1 or 2, I would say # 2. As some said the colors in #1 are too harsh.


 Picasso is my absolute favorite artist. I have framed Picasso prints in several rooms of my house. But he is not for everyone. I do think the colors in #2 if I end up going up with it will work better in the room. The more I look at my chocolate wall the more I realize that the colors in #1 won't work.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alright Tam, 

Here's my opinion. I checked out their website and I don't think the issue is really with the picture you selected. I think the issue is with the breed of dog you have fallen in love with:blush:. I don't think Benny & Emma translate well to this type of art because they have no contrast in their coats.

The best pictures on their website of both dogs and children have lots of contrast in the actual subject (clothing on children, variety of color in coats). Benny and Emma simply aren't POPPING in the same way that the other subjects are.

The colors of your room are gorgeous - I wonder if a large single print of the pups on an aqua background with the dogs in their gorgeous natural white with collars in orange or purple would produce the effect you are looking for more than these pictures.

I do LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of Emma and Benny as the focal picture in that room (I think of it as their room) and I love your chocolate wall so you do need something to jump off it (that's why I as thinking aqua) that won't contrast too much (like an orange would). And I love your modern look (wouldn't work in my home but it works so nicely in yours) so you do need to stick with that. Have you thought of a sepia or other muted print with the focal color thing that they can do and have it be Emma's bow and Benny's collar done in a specific color?

I agree that this is going to be a tough thing to decide!!! BEST OF LUCK


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Alright Tam,
> 
> Here's my opinion. I checked out their website and I don't think the issue is really with the picture you selected. I think the issue is with the breed of dog you have fallen in love with:blush:. I don't think Benny & Emma translate well to this type of art because they have no contrast in their coats.
> 
> ...


Erin,
I sooo agree with you about the aqua blue. I think if it were me I would use a tiffany blue background with the dogs left in life like colors (in other words leave them white,but in the warhol style!!) I think they call it 2 faces in warhol style. I would also add a collar and/or bow on each pup so that they could add another punch of color to the canvas. I think that would look striking on your chocolate wall!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Erin,
> I sooo agree with you about the aqua blue. I think if it were me I would use a tiffany blue background with the dogs left in life like colors (in other words leave them white,but in the warhol style!!) I think they call it 2 faces in warhol style. I would also add a collar and/or bow on each pup so that they could add another punch of color to the canvas. I think that would look striking on your chocolate wall!


Erin & Jocelyn....throughout these last few days of reading everyone's post, comparing B&E's photo to other completed canvas prints on the website I think you're right....it's the breed, not the picture. They don't pop at all. I love the suggestions you gave. I have the Tiffany blue chairs in the room and perhaps using that color as the background will help. 

This isn't the best picture of the room. This is before I added bookcases on the wall. The fireplace looks so small and lost on that big wall. It doesn't look like this now but you get a general idea of the chair colors and the chocolate wall:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I tend to agree with some of the other members that this style of art just doesn't seem to work as well with Maltese as it would with other breeds. I do love #2, but I don't think it's the "pop" you're going for, as a main focal point in the room. Would it work for another room or as a smaller accent piece somewhere? #1 doesn't go with your room at all so I wouldn't purchase that one in any size. lol

I love the idea of doing a sepia tone photo with a pop of color on their bow & collar...that is a fantastic idea!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like the pose /placement of their heads, but not so much the expressions, they look a little serious or sad, curious etc. I prefer the colours of option 2, not so much the purple pink combo, I think it is the wrong tone/ or intense for the room colours. 
hmmm not sure what to suggest but I know I really have to like something to put it on the wall. That being said I am wondering what on earth I was thinking for some of the things on _my_ walls.
I'm like all kinds of art so it is not an anti-modern thing...but it is not doing it for me. 

I think it might be nice as a Tammy/Erik piece too.


I will check out the website.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oops, meant to add that I checked out the website, I like the colours in the Siamese cat photo which are alot like your room colours, (the pic after the dalmatian), but obviously white from the dogs would dominate (browns are in the cat photo), add tones of orange and blue but I'm not sure what to mix in there - I mean in the other panels of the photo to complement it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Lisa and Bren.

Just got off the phone with them. After telling me how much she loved the picture LOL and me saying I'm not in love with it she said she would talk to the artist and see if there is anyway their expressions could be changed. I also asked what has been done in the past w/white dogs. They are gonna change the color options around to better match the room....more blues and aquas. If that doesn't work after I get the new proofs then I will just throw in the towel and order the print in the smallest option possible and keep it on my nightstand. As much as I now wish I used the camel picture I can't see spending the money and having them try to do the camel picture and risk this happening agian. 

I'll upload the new proofs when I get them tomorrow. Thanks again girls for all the feedback! Truly appreciated!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's too bad this is disappointing so far but let's see what they come up with, you might love the next version. I'm looking forward to seeing the next proofs.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Thanks Lisa and Bren.
> 
> Just got off the phone with them. After telling me how much she loved the picture LOL and me saying I'm not in love with it she said she would talk to the artist and see if there is anyway their expressions could be changed. I also asked what has been done in the past w/white dogs. They are gonna change the color options around to better match the room....more blues and aquas. If that doesn't work after I get the new proofs then I will just throw in the towel and order the print in the smallest option possible and keep it on my nightstand. As much as I now wish I used the camel picture I can't see spending the money and having them try to do the camel picture and risk this happening agian.
> 
> I'll upload the new proofs when I get them tomorrow. Thanks again girls for all the feedback! Truly appreciated!


Tammy- I'll look forward to seeing the new proofs- I hope they can do something you like better. Although I like sepia prints- I don't think they would add the punch of color on your wall that you are looking for. I love tiffany blue and brown together. What other colors are you drawn to? With art you should buy pieces in colors you love and that make you feel good.

I'm particularly interested in seeing what they come up with as my DH saw me looking at their website last night and LOVED some of the pieces, so I'd like to order one for him for Christmas, but I'm hesitant after your experience.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maglily said:


> it's too bad this is disappointing so far but let's see what they come up with, you might love the next version. I'm looking forward to seeing the next proofs.


 I hope so Bren. Maybe I should frame a picture of hubbie's legs LOL. 


jpupart said:


> Tammy- I'll look forward to seeing the new proofs- I hope they can do something you like better. Although I like sepia prints- I don't think they would add the punch of color on your wall that you are looking for. I love tiffany blue and brown together. What other colors are you drawn to? With art you should buy pieces in colors you love and that make you feel good.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in seeing what they come up with as my DH saw me looking at their website last night and LOVED some of the pieces, so I'd like to order one for him for Christmas, but I'm hesitant after your experience.


 Jocelyn...my wedding colors were blue, browns and white. I loved the combo so much that I dedicated this entire room to the same colors. They are so calming and airy. I also love touches of orange and yellow b/c they are cheery. 

I promise to post the new proofs for you to look at. Fingers and paws crossed that they pull it together and create something I will love. Doing something like this would make a great gift for your hubby! As long as it comes out the way you want! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I love the idea of doing a Warhol-like painting of the Malts. Personally, I like the idea of #1 better because it seems to be more Warhol-ish to me with the dogs in colours. I think having the dogs in white just doesn't seem Warhol-esque enough - if you're going Warhol, go all th way.

Having said that, I'd be interested in seeing how they tweak the colours and the dogs' expressions. I think a more playful, whimsical expression would work better.

With two such adorable pups, any photo will look great.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Maglily*  
_it's too bad this is disappointing so far but let's see what they come up with, you might love the next version. I'm looking forward to seeing the next proofs._
I hope so Bren. Maybe I should frame a picture of hubbie's legs LOL. 

Hmmmm Not a bad idea Tammy LOL.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I just love your fluffs (first off) and second I agree with the second proof although it might look nicer and be more classic with the more pastel colors. It's a cute idea and I think will look nice with a more modern home, very unique.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I love the one of them on the chair. It shows the funny side and serious side of Maltese. In your proofs is the background color going to be the color in your painting?
Your babies are so beautiful I'd have a painting of them just the way they look. You could use two mats the colors of your room.
You have a big decision to make good luck with it.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Tammy- did you get your new proofs, yet?

I have decided if I order one for my DH I am debating between the lichstyle (shows more facial detail) or the petglo (more colorful). This would be of our dog, Mindy who is soooooo attached to my husband. I am leaning towards the lich style as I really like the detail you can see in the more solid colored dogs and I'd do it on a solid colored background. I know it's not what you were thinking-but would something like that work for you on a bright tiffany blue background? I think your beautiful pups would really "pop" on that background!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LitGal said:


> I love the idea of doing a Warhol-like painting of the Malts. Personally, I like the idea of #1 better because it seems to be more Warhol-ish to me with the dogs in colours. I think having the dogs in white just doesn't seem Warhol-esque enough - if you're going Warhol, go all th way.
> 
> Having said that, I'd be interested in seeing how they tweak the colours and the dogs' expressions. I think a more playful, whimsical expression would work better.
> 
> With two such adorable pups, any photo will look great.


 I think #1 is more Warhol esque too, but the colors just didn't seem to work in it. I asked to see if they could alter their expressions and they said they would let me know and work up a different color combination using more blues and aquas. Still waiting on that. :thumbsup:


Maglily said:


> Originally Posted by *Maglily*
> _it's too bad this is disappointing so far but let's see what they come up with, you might love the next version. I'm looking forward to seeing the next proofs._
> I hope so Bren. Maybe I should frame a picture of hubbie's legs LOL.
> 
> Hmmmm Not a bad idea Tammy LOL.


 Brenda what am I a gonna do with you?! :HistericalSmiley:


majik921 said:


> I just love your fluffs (first off) and second I agree with the second proof although it might look nicer and be more classic with the more pastel colors. It's a cute idea and I think will look nice with a more modern home, very unique.


 Aww well thank you! :wub:


Deborah said:


> I love the one of them on the chair. It shows the funny side and serious side of Maltese. In your proofs is the background color going to be the color in your painting?
> Your babies are so beautiful I'd have a painting of them just the way they look. You could use two mats the colors of your room.
> You have a big decision to make good luck with it.


 Thank you Deborah! :wub:


jpupart said:


> Tammy- did you get your new proofs, yet?
> 
> I have decided if I order one for my DH I am debating between the lichstyle (shows more facial detail) or the petglo (more colorful). This would be of our dog, Mindy who is soooooo attached to my husband. I am leaning towards the lich style as I really like the detail you can see in the more solid colored dogs and I'd do it on a solid colored background. I know it's not what you were thinking-but would something like that work for you on a bright tiffany blue background? I think your beautiful pups would really "pop" on that background!!


 Still waiting! :angry: I was supposed to have the new proofs by the end of yesterday's business day. If I don't have something today I will be calling. Don't worry I will post as soon as I get them! You have been such a GREAT help to me! 

I love the pet glo portraits too. I sort of wished maybe I had considered that but I love Andy Warhol which is why I went this route. But considering it's call "pet glo" that may have been a better selection since the sujects are dogs. I have to go look at the lich style w/solid backgrounds that you are talking about. Sounds like that could work too. 
BTW, which one of your babies is a Marcris? My Emma is from Joyce too! :wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Tammy, 
Candy, the maltese puppy in my siggy and avator is from Joyce. I think I see some resemblance between Candy and Emma! Emma is beautiful- who's her daddy?? Candy's is " Ch. Wild about Harry". I'd have to go look at her pedigree to remember her Mom's name.

I just love Joyce- she is trying to convince me to go to the big Marcris party at the Nationals. Are you going? 

Do you know which artist is working on your picture? Maybe they could have another artist put in their input.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Tammy- I don't want to get in trouble for posting this, so I will probably delete the pic after you look at it- but what do you think of doing your portrait more like this? It's on their "recently shipped" page June or July 2008. sorry can't remember which one

I'm not sure it's easy to see, but the eyes are different colors. Brown on the blue dog, blue on the orange/red, green on the purple dog and purple on the yellow dog.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

jpupart said:


> Tammy- I don't want to get in trouble for posting this, so I will probably delete the pic after you look at it- but what do you think of doing your portrait more like this? It's on their "recently shipped" page June or July 2008. sorry can't remember which one
> 
> I'm not sure it's easy to see, but the eyes are different colors. Brown on the blue dog, blue on the orange/red, green on the purple dog and purple on the yellow dog.


I really love that. It has SO much more depth and is very visually interesting. I think the contrast is what was missing from your proof. I will let others speak on this as I'm not well-versed in art-speak hehe. I dont know about the different colored eyes, but the rest of it is really nice looking.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jpupart said:


> Tammy,
> Candy, the maltese puppy in my siggy and avator is from Joyce. I think I see some resemblance between Candy and Emma! Emma is beautiful- who's her daddy?? Candy's is " Ch. Wild about Harry". I'd have to go look at her pedigree to remember her Mom's name.
> 
> I just love Joyce- she is trying to convince me to go to the big Marcris party at the Nationals. Are you going?
> ...


 I'm not sure who the artist is working on my piece. They only let you talk to the person who answers the phone. Kinda odd right? 

So Emma's Dad is TNT Jonas Just for Love. But Emma came from Joyce! I saw Joyce at the AMAs in Atlanta in May but not sure if I'll make it to Dallas this year. I did see her fanpage for the party on Facebook and joined though! 



jpupart said:


> Tammy- I don't want to get in trouble for posting this, so I will probably delete the pic after you look at it- but what do you think of doing your portrait more like this? It's on their "recently shipped" page June or July 2008. sorry can't remember which one
> 
> I'm not sure it's easy to see, but the eyes are different colors. Brown on the blue dog, blue on the orange/red, green on the purple dog and purple on the yellow dog.


 OMG! This one is great! I love it! 

Ya know I never posted the very first proofs that I got b/c I was so disappointed in them. They had their eyes and noses done in different colors and I thought they looked freaky or something. Here they are. I sent them right back after seeing them and requested dark eyes/noses. But on the picture you chose I think it looks great! That malt came out way better than B&E. My artist just isn't depicting B&E the way I was hoping. 

Here are those first proofs that I sent back (just so you can see the weird eye colors used) ** these are NOT the new ones. These were sent to me last week but I immediately expressed that I didn't like them. Not only were the eyes bugging me out but I thought the background colors were too bland w/the white dogs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tammy, I think you made a good choice in getting rid of these proofs. I think the other ones were better than these and I can't wait to see the newest ones once you have them.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Tammy, I think you made a good choice in getting rid of these proofs. I think the other ones were better than these and I can't wait to see the newest ones once you have them.


Erin, could you imagine my face when I saw these first 2 proofs?!:w00t: I was not happy. The second proofs were much better but we still aren't there yet. Still waiting for the 3rd set to come over.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, I can imagine your face - it looked something like this "oh my god your kidding - I spend money on this, I could have produced something this terrible." Did it look something like that?!?!? What about this::smmadder: or this one::smpullhair: but probably more like this one::smilie_tischkante:.

Paws and Fingers crossed for better results this time around!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow, those first ones are pretty bad!! I wonder if maybe they can get another artist to work on your portrait as whoever it is has pretty bad color sense. 

Unfortunately as I've looked at their recently posted section- a lot of the newest ones are not nearly as good as some of the older ones. I'm wondering if they have new people that are not very well trained or just do not have good color sense.

I really liked the color tones in the picture I posted for you to see. I think it would look great in your room and it seems to have the colors you like. I really liked the subtle color used on the white dogs to give just enough contrast. On this picture I like the unusual colored eyes- not sure how it would translate to 2 dogs per square- that might be too much. If they don't do anything you like in these next proofs you could always tell them to do it like the pic I posted!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Yes, I can imagine your face - it looked something like this "oh my god your kidding - I spend money on this, I could have produced something this terrible." Did it look something like that?!?!? What about this::smmadder: or this one::smpullhair: but probably more like this one::smilie_tischkante:.
> 
> Paws and Fingers crossed for better results this time around!


 :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: And something like this! LOL


jpupart said:


> Wow, those first ones are pretty bad!! I wonder if maybe they can get another artist to work on your portrait as whoever it is has pretty bad color sense.
> 
> Unfortunately as I've looked at their recently posted section- a lot of the newest ones are not nearly as good as some of the older ones. I'm wondering if they have new people that are not very well trained or just do not have good color sense.
> 
> I really liked the color tones in the picture I posted for you to see. I think it would look great in your room and it seems to have the colors you like. I really liked the subtle color used on the white dogs to give just enough contrast. On this picture I like the unusual colored eyes- not sure how it would translate to 2 dogs per square- that might be too much. If they don't do anything you like in these next proofs you could always tell them to do it like the pic I posted!


I noticed that too. How the old pieces seem much better than their recent work. I bet they have new artists working there. I actually just called again and asked if my proofs were ready and they said they weren't. So I took the time to point out the picture you posted and asked if they could add those colors w/out leaving them white and without making them solid blue/purple etc etc. I like that there are hints of color in the dog but it still looks like a maltese. I also asked them to fix Emma's topknot. The more I look at it the more it looks like a big blob on the top of her head! :w00t: So here we go...waiting again to see something. They sound like they are getting frustrated with me constantly calling and changing everything but for goodness sake I'm not happy and I'm spending a lot of $$. Let's just hope they EVENTUALLY get it right! rayer:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: And something like this! LOL
> 
> 
> I noticed that too. How the old pieces seem much better than their recent work. I bet they have new artists working there. I actually just called again and asked if my proofs were ready and they said they weren't. So I took the time to point out the picture you posted and asked if they could add those colors w/out leaving them white and without making them solid blue/purple etc etc. I like that there are hints of color in the dog but it still looks like a maltese. I also asked them to fix Emma's topknot. The more I look at it the more it looks like a big blob on the top of her head! :w00t: So here we go...waiting again to see something. They sound like they are getting frustrated with me constantly calling and changing everything but for goodness sake I'm not happy and I'm spending a lot of $$. Let's just hope they EVENTUALLY get it right! rayer:


Tammy- the customer is ALWAYS right- they should be bending over backwards to try to make you happy. Maybe it's a good thing your new proofs are not ready as maybe someone else is working on it. The top knot always bothered me, too. In fact I think they cropped the right side a little too close. I would have preferred to see more of Emma on that side to give more definition to her topknot.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Tammy I had thought about doing a Warhol-ish painting for my pups too! I ended up having a friend do them in black/white/grayscale instead. I was going to have them printed on metal, but just haven't gotten around to it! I thought the metal would look super cool! 

I sure hope everything works out and the proofs you get are what you want!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

MandyMc65 said:


> Tammy I had thought about doing a Warhol-ish painting for my pups too! I ended up having a friend do them in black/white/grayscale instead. I was going to have them printed on metal, but just haven't gotten around to it! I thought the metal would look super cool!
> 
> I sure hope everything works out and the proofs you get are what you want!!


 Ooh I bet that came out awesome! Would love to see it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

So late yesterday 2 new proofs came over. I think we are getting better but I they didnt' change Emma's topknot blob. I think the color tinting on the dogs is looking much better but I still think I may make suggestions to change the colors. Perhaps, blue/green/orange and what else? brown? 

Here we go:
Proof 3









Proof 4









I don't like the red in Proof 4. I don't think red will match in the room and I told them that. :smilie_tischkante:

I think from here I need to tell them to fix the topknot again and figure out what colors to go with. The colors still aren't right. I see they are using opposites on the color wheel but maybe complementary colors would work better? What do you think?

**Acutually the more I think about it...I think I like the colors in the original Proof 2 but to have them add the shading of the colors on the dogs and fix the topknot. I think that may be it!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

they are getting better! Well, I wouldn't do brown-too dark against the other brights. 
This is something I might try before asking them to change anymore colors.

1. Do they have a room pic? If so, I would ask them to do a proof based on what the artist thinks would be the best- it would be interesting to see what they come up with themselves. If there are colors (like red) that you definitely don't want I would tell them those- otherwise give them carte blanche. 

I have a feeling you don't like purples and lavenders which they use a lot. I do like them and feel they go nicely with the other colors. So it is all personal preference.

Now- if I were painting the portrait based on your room- I would put tiffany blue upper left corner with lighter blue tinted dogs.
I would put the hot pink/fuschia upper right hand corner with lighter purple/deep lavender tinted dogs
Lower left corner I would do purple with hot pink tinted dogs.
Lower right corner I would put lime green(not the green they have been using) with lighter green tinted dogs.
I think because you don't have the contrast in the eyes and nose like the picture I showed you- adding just a little contrast in the 2 squares might give it just a little more punch. Alternatively the other 2 squares could have contrasting tinted dogs,too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jpupart said:


> they are getting better! Well, I wouldn't do brown-too dark against the other brights.
> This is something I might try before asking them to change anymore colors.
> 
> 1. Do they have a room pic? If so, I would ask them to do a proof based on what the artist thinks would be the best- it would be interesting to see what they come up with themselves. If there are colors (like red) that you definitely don't want I would tell them those- otherwise give them carte blanche.
> ...


Jocelyn thank you!!!!

I think I will try to do the colors the way you suggested. If I were to give them a picture of the room they believe it or not charge an additional fee to match the colors to your room. I don't necessarily dislike purple or pink. I think I am just having a hard time figuring out which color combos will pop and match in the room. I agree the brown would get lost against the chocolate room. Purples would go with the blues, browns and greens of the room. Which means I think the colors you are suggesting would look great.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Jocelyn thank you!!!!
> 
> I think I will try to do the colors the way you suggested. If I were to give them a picture of the room they believe it or not charge an additional fee to match the colors to your room. I don't necessarily dislike purple or pink. I think I am just having a hard time figuring out which color combos will pop and match in the room. I agree the brown would get lost against the chocolate room. Purples would go with the blues, browns and greens of the room. Which means I think the colors you are suggesting would look great.


You're welcome!!! But I think they only charge extra to match colors exactly to paint,etc. I don't think they charge for looking at a room pic and deciding what colors they think would look good. They just use it for a guide- at least that's how I read their policy. So if you want them to give it a try you could ask.
I hope they do something you like this time!! by the way- I just noticed they raised their prices yesterday!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jpupart said:


> You're welcome!!! But I think they only charge extra to match colors exactly to paint,etc. I don't think they charge for looking at a room pic and deciding what colors they think would look good. They just use it for a guide- at least that's how I read their policy. So if you want them to give it a try you could ask.
> I hope they do something you like this time!! by the way- I just noticed they raised their prices yesterday!!


 I'll definitley inquire. :thumbsup: I do think the colors you suggested would match.

Do you think they would look good w/the different color eyes? With the correct background colors I wonder if I should ask them to make their eyes different like in the picture you showed me. I hated the different color eyes in the first proofs but I think it's b/c the colors were all wrong. 

What do you think?

Go w/the colors you suggested w/tinted dogs OR go w/the colors you suggested with tinted dogs and different color eyes? Such as...
Blue background, brown eyes
Hot pink/fuscia background, blue eyes 
Purple background, green eyes
Lime green brackground, purple eyes


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> I'll definitley inquire. :thumbsup: I do think the colors you suggested would match.
> 
> Do you think they would look good w/the different color eyes? With the correct background colors I wonder if I should ask them to make their eyes different like in the picture you showed me. I hated the different color eyes in the first proofs but I think it's b/c the colors were all wrong.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that on 2 dogs changing the eye color it may be too much- I think it looked good with the one dog. Maybe if the eyes were in a very faint hue. In other words -just a hint of color in the eyes-I think they should be able to do that. I'm not sure which would look better to be honest. Try it one way and if it doesn't work have them try the other!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's all 4 put into a collage of sorts. Top 2 are proofs 1 & 2 Bottom 2 are the proofs you just received.









I really like the hot pink, green, aqua and orange - but I wonder if purple would be a good fit as it works well with aqua, green & pink. The hard part would be the shading but I do like the different color noses they have been putting on Benny!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Erin my lil organizer  Thank you....this is so much easier to look at now! Looks kinda cool as a big collage too! 

I am waiting on 2 more proofs to come over. They should be emailed to me early this week. I went w/Tiffany blue, hot pink, purple, green. In the other one I did Tiff blue (tinting with darker blue dogs), Hot pink (tinted purple dogs), Purple (pink tinted dogs) and Bright green(darker tinted green dogs). Hopefully one of these will work out! 

Jocelyn...I didn't forget about you! I owe you an email!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hey Tammy, Just so you know when it comes to colors its my greatest asset. Green eyes yes on the dogs but with it in the background does not go with the blue brown and white of your room. Yellow, red, fushia yes will. Think about it would you put green and brown together...no. Red and brown, yes, yellow and brown yes. Think about the way you would dress. I too you have my fav colors my business colors are brown, and blue. I just did my bedroom in blue, grey, white and brown. I think toning down the colors will be more pleasing to the eye and soften the picture. I like what they did but hey you paid alot of $$ so don't settle and talk to the person actually doing this its probably all computer generated. Any questions just PM me.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Honest opinion : do not like #1 at all...colors too dark and weird; option 2 colors better but not framed that well... would like to see option 3 with the colors in option 2 but done with your current smiling Benny siggy picture...


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Yikes, just realized there were a lot more color choices... I was commenting on the first post. Nevermind. Can't wait to see your finished selection - what a fun painting it's going to be!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

The pic you have in your signature is really cute too.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

malteseboy22 said:


> Hey Tammy, Just so you know when it comes to colors its my greatest asset. Green eyes yes on the dogs but with it in the background does not go with the blue brown and white of your room. Yellow, red, fushia yes will. Think about it would you put green and brown together...no. Red and brown, yes, yellow and brown yes. Think about the way you would dress. I too you have my fav colors my business colors are brown, and blue. I just did my bedroom in blue, grey, white and brown. I think toning down the colors will be more pleasing to the eye and soften the picture. I like what they did but hey you paid alot of $$ so don't settle and talk to the person actually doing this its probably all computer generated. Any questions just PM me.


I don't care for the color green they used with brown, but I do like a bright apple green with brown- bordering on chartreuse. Since the colors are supposed to "pop" I think being a little daring in color choices makes the art a little more fun. Subtle colors would look pretty, but I think would defeat the purpose of the warhol look that I think Tammy wants. It will be fun to see what all pop art comes up with this time!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

malteseboy22 said:


> The pic you have in your signature is really cute too.


I think we all love that photo!! Unfortunately, all pop art charges a substantial design fee if Tammy chooses to use another photo. And their design fee just went up in price last week!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

malteseboy22 said:


> Hey Tammy, Just so you know when it comes to colors its my greatest asset. Green eyes yes on the dogs but with it in the background does not go with the blue brown and white of your room. Yellow, red, fushia yes will. Think about it would you put green and brown together...no. Red and brown, yes, yellow and brown yes. Think about the way you would dress. I too you have my fav colors my business colors are brown, and blue. I just did my bedroom in blue, grey, white and brown. I think toning down the colors will be more pleasing to the eye and soften the picture. I like what they did but hey you paid alot of $$ so don't settle and talk to the person actually doing this its probably all computer generated. Any questions just PM me.


 Thank you so much for your feedback! Don't worry I'm not settling...they are probably sick of me calling everytime I get a proof to change it. I like the colors you suggested too. I requested brighter this time around but lighter shading on the dogs to tone it down but I do want the colors to pop. Hopefully they come up with a winner this time around. 


maltlovereileen said:


> Yikes, just realized there were a lot more color choices... I was commenting on the first post. Nevermind. Can't wait to see your finished selection - what a fun painting it's going to be!


 LOL Eileen! Don't worry all these options and changes have given me a headache too. It's very confusing! 


jpupart said:


> I think we all love that photo!! Unfortunately, all pop art charges a substantial design fee if Tammy chooses to use another photo. And their design fee just went up in price last week!!


 Yup they do Jocelyn. Kind of annoying considering All Pop Art suggested I use the picture I chose.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

2 more proofs ladies! What do ya think? I can tell you which one of these 2 is definitely out. 

Proof 5? (I lost count:HistericalSmiley











Proof 6









I think #5 might be the one. I requested these specific colors and I don't like how they came out in #6. Too dark of a shading and the colors just don't seem right. Do you think #5 is the way to do? I'm so over this ordeal already lol. I am out of ideas at this point but I have to say I actually like #5. And they fixed Emma's topknot blob. Looks much better. 

Feedback.....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tammy I like it! The green isn't what I was thinking in my head and the tiffany blue looks a little more green than I thought but overall the colors will work well in your living room and B&E both look GREAT!!! I do like Emma's topknot much better than before.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Erin I agree. The green I thought would be brighter and the Tiffany blue came out more aqua than blue. It's so hard. #5 is the best one yet. Hmm....what to do, what to do.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

yeah - I thought the green would be almost lime and the pink hot pink but they used a semi- muted color approach which I do like but I just don't like that green color. it looks like pea soup to me. I thought the green would be like the green on Emma and Benny in the bottom square of proof 6


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

EWW pea soup. We gotta change that. Nothing attractive about pea soup. :yucky:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's a thought though....look at this picture:









This is the color of the rug in that room. Pea soup green might acutally go.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I like #5 also. I like these with the white on both dogs MUCH better than the first proofs you posted!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love # 5 , love the way the dogs look white as we,, . love the top knot on emma , n i love both the tiffany blue and the lime green !!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

vjw said:


> I like #5 also. I like these with the white on both dogs MUCH better than the first proofs you posted!!





uniquelovdolce said:


> i love # 5 , love the way the dogs look white as we,, . love the top knot on emma , n i love both the tiffany blue and the lime green !!!


 Thank you! We are definitley getting closer. :chili:Some of those past ones were just downright scary!:w00t:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I like #5, too. The background square colors are a little more muted than I thought they would be, but with the dogs' coloring I think it looks good. Should we call it chartreuse rather than pea soup? My one objection is that they changed the tiffany blue to a little more greenish aqua- you know your chair color Tammy so would it still work with them? I think overall the colors look good together and should look good on your chocolate wall!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jocelyn....I think the aqua blends well and if anything will pop on the wall. Here is the chair. What do you think?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You are correct - pea soup green might go!!!  I say its a done deal!!!!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I think the new aqua might go even better than the blue turquoise color they were using before! I think as long as YOU like it - we have a winner!!!!!!! Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

mom2bijou said:


> Jocelyn....I think the aqua blends well and if anything will pop on the wall. Here is the chair. What do you think?


 


I really like this one.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I like it a lot!!! Very impactful and I like that the Tiffany blue chair is not an exact match - much more interesting visually than all matchy matchy. I think it will look great on that wall! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

PS: Doesn't look "pea soup" to me - I call that color chartreusse or even apple green


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH AMEN LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna sleep on it tonight and let them know 100% tomorrow.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!! Couldn't have gotten this far without you all. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the background colors of this one also. The colors are bright, but they don't scream at you, and they are balanced. Gee, it sure has been a process. :huh:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

:blush: sorry somehow I missed over 1/2 the posts in this thread, so my post didn't make any sense.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> I like the background colors of this one also. The colors are bright, but they don't scream at you, and they are balanced. Gee, it sure has been a process. :huh:


 LOL Marsha! When I started this thread I never thought it would go on this long nor have this many responses. You all are probably thinking, "Just pick a darn proof already and let this nonsense end!" LOL!!!!


Dogwriter said:


> :blush: sorry somehow I missed over 1/2 the posts in this thread, so my post didn't make any sense.


 It's ok, don't worry about it! It'll give you a headache to go back and read the whole journey of trying to make B&E into an Andy Warhol. But I'm glad to say I think I can see the finish line! :chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! I like 5 too. Pea soup green looks really nice! Glad you finally came to a decision and can't wait to see a pic of it hanging on your wall - that is, unless you change your mind tomorrow morning, but I think this one's the winner.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Johita said:


> WOW! I like 5 too. Pea soup green looks really nice! Glad you finally came to a decision and can't wait to see a pic of it hanging on your wall - that is, unless you change your mind tomorrow morning, but I think this one's the winner.


 :HistericalSmileyea soup green looks really nice. You crack me up Edith.


----------



## AllPopArt.com (Nov 20, 2010)

Dear Tammy and all the other great souls in the forum,

On behalf of the AllPopArt.com Studio: Thank you. 

It is moving to see how many people have participated in the creation of this piece of Personalized Art.

At AllPopArt.com, we follow our ideals of capturing the essence of the photo, while keeping your personal touch when it comes to the art. That way, we truly handcraft a unique creation in which you have worked hand in hand with us.

We love animals, and as you can see in our site cute and decorative pieces are made everyday that show love for our tiny (and sometimes huge) pals!

Thank you all for helping Tammy, and therefore us, to create this artistic design.

We hope to hear soon from you, and be able to see the pics of your furry Malteses!

Best,

AllPopArt.com Team ... woof!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AllPopArt.com said:


> Dear Tammy and all the other great souls in the forum,
> 
> On behalf of the AllPopArt.com Studio: Thank you.
> 
> ...


Hi AllPopArt!

Well first I have to say I'm shocked you read my 11 page thread! :w00t: I hope you weren't offended by some of the comments that were made. It truly was just artisitic feedback that I was looking to get from my amazing Spoiled Maltese friends. I really couldn't have gotten this far if it wasn't for them. This was a collaborative journey and when I see my finished piece of work on my wall it will always remind me of all my fellow SM friends...afterall we all came up with it together! 

From this process, I know many of my SM friends have taken an interest in putting their maltese on canvas and one I know for sure has ordered from you. :aktion033: It will be fun to see many of our little ones transformed into pieces of artwork! My delivery is set for Friday...I know we are all excited to see the final project. 

Thank you SM friends for your help and thank you AllPopArt for being so patient with my many changes. It was a group effort but surely a memorable one! :wub:

xoxo Tammy, Benny & Emma


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, now that's service!! Can't wait to see the finished product :thumbsup:




AllPopArt.com said:


> Dear Tammy and all the other great souls in the forum,
> 
> On behalf of the AllPopArt.com Studio: Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well I know its too late but #5 was my choice...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cant wait to see it!!!!


----------

